# Apartment for rent (funny)



## Nate_Hoopes (Apr 17, 2003)

A businessman meets a beautiful girl and agrees to spend the afternoon with her for $500. So they do. Before he leaves, he tells her that he does not have any cash with him, but that he will have his secretary write a check and mail it to her, calling the payment 'RENT FOR APARTMENT.' 

On the way to the office he regrets what he has done, realizing that the whole event was not worth the price. So he has his secretary send a check for $250 and enclosed the following typed note: 

Dear Madam, 

Enclosed find check in the amount of $250 for rent in your apartment. I am not sending the amount agreed upon, because when I rented the apartment, I was under the impression that: 
1) it had never been occupied; 
2) that there was plenty of heat; 
3) that is was small enough to make me cozy and at home. 
However, I found out that it had been previously occupied, that there wasn't any heat, and that it was entirely too large. 

Upon receipt of the note, the girl returned the check for $250 with the following note: 

Dear Sir: 
First of all, I cannot understand how you expect a beautiful apartment to remain unoccupied indefinitely. 

As for the heat, there is plenty of it, if you know how to turn it on. 

Regarding the space, the apartment is indeed of regular size, but if you don't have enough furniture to fill it, please do not blame the landlady. 

Send the rent in full or we will be forced to contact your present landlady!


----------



## rachel (Apr 17, 2003)

you gotta love it!


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Apr 18, 2003)

That was great, the best I heard in a long time


----------



## YouAgain (Apr 18, 2003)

Thats Just Classic Real Classic


----------

